# Man O War Virtue Robusto Cigar Review - Not my cup of tea



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is very nice looking and has perfect const., a razor sharp burn. The flavor is where the wheels come off, a nasty, grassy taste that I w...

Read the full review here: Man O War Virtue Robusto Cigar Review - Not my cup of tea


----------

